# R32 Belly Pan on MK6 Golf



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey guys, 
Just installed the larger R32 belly pan on my golf. Perfect fit, no mods required. 
More aerodynamic, more protection, cleaner engine. Maybe a good winter mod for you guys living in snow and salted roads? 
More info here: 
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32812 

Part #s 
1K0825237P


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

That looks like a much better design...wonder why they didn't use it in the first place. Bet the xtra aero dimples add like 50whp!!!  

Better yet, how much did you pay and will it fit a mk5?


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah gotta love those dimples! 
I believe the TDI comes with a similar belly pan to this, not sure why the 2.5s didnt get one. 
Pretty sure this will fit the MKV... but you might want to check into it. 
About $80 shipped for everything, I got mine from Keffervwparts.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm thinking I may have to do this.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Gunbu said:


> Yeah gotta love those dimples!
> I believe the TDI comes with a similar belly pan to this, not sure why the 2.5s didnt get one.
> Pretty sure this will fit the MKV... but you might want to check into it.
> About $80 shipped for everything, I got mine from Keffervwparts.


Just installed one on my MKV today, no fitment issues :thumbup:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I got my belly last week 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

As long as this snow doesn't stop delivery I will have mine installed today. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

I wonder if this will fit the mk6 jetta.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Dub-Nub said:


> I wonder if this will fit the mk6 jetta.


I don't think it will since its based off of an entire different platform. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

check the GLI pan to see if it fits?

Peter


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Dub-Nub said:


> I wonder if this will fit the mk6 jetta.


Here you go 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_VI-Sedan-2.5/Exterior/Body/ES2158503/

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Cool OEM+ modification. :thumbup:


----------

